# New Member and just got my first Wrist Rocket



## Biggz (9 mo ago)

I’ve always wanted a wrist rocket as a kid and never had one. Today while at work I found what seems to be a vintage Magnum Wrist Rocket from the 80’s. I was able to use it a couple of times until the old brittle bands snapped on me. Now I’m hooked and believe I found a new hobby. Where can I buy replacement bands and other accessories and upgrades?


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

You can put flatbands on that (most people shoot flats) by lashing them to the forks.
Making your own bands is all part of the fun.
Get some latex, I use Theraband Gold, some leather offcuts and a roller cutter and you're away.
You can experiment with different band weights to match them to your ammo.
I've got bands for 6mm airsoft balls that weigh 0.2g and bands for 1oz lead balls, all from the same slingshot. 
Welcome, by the way....


----------



## Biggz (9 mo ago)

Biker_Bob said:


> You can put flatbands on that (most people shoot flats) by lashing them to the forks.
> Making your own bands is all part of the fun.
> Get some latex, I use Theraband Gold, some leather offcuts and a roller cutter and you're away.
> You can experiment with different band weights to match them to your ammo.
> ...


Thank you! Any websites you recommend?


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome. Simpleshot and Pocket Predator sell bands and tubes and accessories. Both are American.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome! I loved wrist rockets as a kid and found this to be a great hobby to return to. Enjoy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Welcome!
You will be amazed. Totally amazed when you put a new set of latex bands (or tubes) on that frame!
The speed and accuracy you get is quite something.
Bill Hays and SimpleShot had a lot of good videos that helped me out. Oh, and ATO has a bunch of good YouTube videos that are helpful.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome and yes I agree with the other guys, put some flat bands on that thing now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome it is great to have you here! I will give you some specific advice that you may or may not help. I suggest starting with 8 mm or 5/16 in Steel ammo. And for that ammo I would suggest point five or six flat latex. I buy from simpleshot.com and they have great latex and accessories and slingshots. The Scout LT is a great starter slingshot from simple shot that most people start off with and it is a great way to get started with a modern slingshot. That said your wrist rocket looks awesome and have fun with it! If you want tubes you can go with 3050 or 1842 tubes that will work with your wrist rocket and will work just as well as flat latex but easier to work with.

Stick with light ammo and light band sets it will allow you to learn your skills faster than big heavy ammo that you have to pull hard on. Take it slow this obsession/addiction will come on fast enough without you rushing it.

Cheers
Vince


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!
I keep a couple of wire frame slingshots in my shooting rotation, and enjoy shooting them. But I don't use the standard tubes. You may be interested in checking out this thread. It includes some shooting, but also some how to info on attaching bands. 








Shooting .177 steel BBs with a wrist braced slingshot


Seems like a lot of us are shooting BBs this summer! It's a lot of fun. Here, I'm shooting with a single, cut #64 office rubber band on each side with a small leather pouch. This is an easy replacement for the original tubes, which are totally unsuited for small ammo like this. I think this...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

G'day and welcome


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🤠 🌵 🍻 Welcome 🍻 🌵 🤠
There's always the old standard tubes also. I have a couple of these for quick fixes, but I use flat bands mostly. 


Amazon.com


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

All the recommendations for suppliers are good, but I get everything from Amazon - most of it on next day delivery. Other people's experience varies but my own (admittedly limited) experiments with "proper" slingshot latex just made me more certain that Theraband Gold is an all around good choice in terms of price and availability. It's sold as physiotherapy bands, you cut it to the size you need.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Biggz. You have a vintage Roberts Rocket Folding wrist-braced slingshot from the 80's. Good find. Like the previous members pointed out, there are a lot of different suppliers out there that can get you set up with fresh bands or tubes. Have fun!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome,your entering the rabbit hole,hang on its a great trip


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Welcome & enjoy


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Welcome.


MOM he's cheating at wrist rockets!!! lmao just kidding bro.


----------

